# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Trung >  Tour nha trang: Nha trang - nét đẹp của biển đảo

## asia_nt01

TOUR NHA TRANG: NHA TRANG - NÉT ĐẸP CỦA BIỂN ĐẢO

Mã tour: NTBD3D
Thời gian: 3 ngày 2 đêm.
Điểm khởi hành: Nha Trang 
Phương tiện: XE
Giá tour:www.asiatourist.com.vn
Ngày 01:NHA TRANG - VINPEARLAND (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Sáng Xe và HDV ASIA TOURIST đón quý khách tại ga/ sân bay Nha Trang, đưa quý khách dùng điểm sáng tại Nhà hàng. Quý khách gửi hành lý tại khách sạn, khởi hành đi thăm quan chùa Long Sơn, Tháp Bà Ponagar, Hòn Chồng….quý khách dùng cơm trưa và nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn.
14h Đưa quý khách tham quan Công viên vui chơi giải trí Vinpearl Land. Công viên tọa lạc trên Hòn Tre xinh đẹp giữa biển khơi với bãi biển trong xanh quanh năm tươi tắn.
Tham quan khu phố mua sắm tại Vinpearlland, Quý khách sẽ có cơ hội chiêm ngưỡng và làm chủ những sản phẩm thủ công mỹ nghệ tinh xảo, đồ trang sức có thiết kế du lich nha trang độc đáo, các mặt hàng thời trang… Quý khách tự do tham gia các trò chơi hiện đại nhất Việt Nam được nhập từ Châu Âu và Bắc Mỹ. Các trò chơi cảm giác mạnh như đu quay (quay tròn trong không gian ở cả ba chiều: mạo hiểm nhưng vô cùng hưng phấn), đu quay dây văng (xoay tròn và thay đổi độ cao trong suốt vòng quay)…Và còn rất nhiều trò chơi khác như xe điện đụng, cưỡi bò tót, đu quay thú nhún…Phòng chiếu phim 4D sẽ mang đến cho Quý khách những rung cảm thực sự như chính bạn đang là nhân vật trong bộ phim vậy. Quý khách dùng cơm tối tại Vinpearland, xem chương trình nhạc nước hoành tráng, hiện đại. 20h30 Đưa quý khách về đất liền bằng phương tiện cáp treo. Quý khách nghỉ đêm tại Nha trang.	

Ngày 02: NHA TRANG - NÉT ĐẸP CỦA BIỂN ĐẢO (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Sáng: Xe đưa khách xuống cảng Cầu Đá. Quý khách lên tàu ra Hòn Mun, Hòn Một nơi đây nổi tiếng là một trong những “thủy cung” “giàu và đẹp” nhất tour  của biển Đông Nam Á. Tại đây có nhiều dịch vụ biển và khám phá biển bằng tàu đáy kính hoặc thúng kính và dịch vụ lặn biển… Quý khách tự do tắm biển, và tham gia các trò chơi trên biển như kéo dù, môtô nước… (chi phí tự túc). 
11h30: Tàu đưa Quý khách đến Con Sẻ Tre - một đảo hoang được xây dựng thành một khu du lịch khá thơ mộng với bãi biển trong xanh. Quý khách tự do thưởng thức hải sản tại nhà hàng Con Sẻ Tre trên đảo. Quý khách nghỉ ngơi và tắm biển . 
Chiều: Tàu đưa Quý khách về lại đất liền. Nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn, 18h Quý khách dùng cơm tối. Nghỉ đêm tại Nha Trang

Ngày 03:THAM QUAN THÁC YANGBAY (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
8h00: quý khách dùng điểm tâm sáng
9h00: khởi hành đi tham quan khu du lich Yang Bay
10h00: xe đến Yang Bay. Quý khách chuyển sang di chuyển bằng xe điện bắt đầu tham quan công viên Du Lịch Yang Bay. Tới tour nha trang điểm tập kết tại thác-Yang Bay, HDV sẽ đưa quý khách tham quan thác Yang Bay và thác Yang Khang.
Quý khách dùng cơm trưa tại nhà hang Yang Bay sau đó Quý khách thưởng thức chương trình biểu diễn đàn đá và các nhạc cụ dân tộc.
14h00: quý khách tập trung ra xe về Nha Trang
Sau khi dùng cơm chiều quý khách tự do. Tiễn quý khách ra ga Nha Trang/ sân bay Cam Ranh. Kết thúc chương trình chia tay và hẹn gặp lại.	

Chú ý	Điểm tham quan có thể sắp xếp lại cho phù hợp mà vẫn bảo đảm đầy đủ nội dung của từng chương trình	
Bao gồm:
- Ăn theo chương trình (3 bữa phụ và 6 bữa chính trong đó có 1 bữa đặc sản Nem Ninh Hòa, 1bữa ăn tại Vinpearland)
- Xe đưa đón theo chương trình.
- khách sạn tiêu chuẩn (2- 4 khách/phòng).
- Vé tham quan theo chương trình.
- Vé cáp treo + tất cả các trò chơi tại Vinpearland
- Hướng dẫn viên giàu kinh nghiệm, nhiệt tình.
Quà tặng: 
+ Nước khoáng 2 chai 500ml / ngày + Khăn lạnh
+ Nón du lịch
+ Bảo hiểm quốc tế AIG
Không bao gồm: 
- Thuế VAT, các trò chơi ngoài chương trình, Chi phí cá nhân ngoài chương trình.
- Vé tàu/ máy bay khứ hồi
Thông tin hướng dẫn:  
* Giá vé trẻ em: 
- Trẻ em dưới 5 tuổi: cha mẹ tự lo cho bé
- Trẻ em từ 5 - 11 tuổi: tính 50% giá vé người lớn.
- Trẻ em trên 12 tuổi: mua vé người lớn.

Quý vị có thể liên hệ trực tiếp tại công ty:
CÔNG TY DU LỊCH Á CHÂU - ASIATOURIST
Trụ Sở Chính: 12 B Lãn Ông, Tp.Nha Trang, Việt Nam
Điện thoại: +84.58.3561616 - 3561617 ||| Fax: +84.58.3561618
E-mail: sales@asiatourist.com.vn - info@asiatourist.com.vn
Website: www.asiatourist.com.vn

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------	
TOUR NHA TRANG: NHA TRANG - DỐC LẾT

Mã tour: NTDL3D
Thời gian: 3 ngày 2 đêm.
Điểm khởi hành: Nha Trang 
Phương tiện: XE
Giá tour:www.asiatourist.com.vn

Ngày 01:NHA TRANG - DỐC LẾT (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Sáng Xe và HDV ASIA TOURIST đón quý khách tại ga/ sân bay Nha Trang, đưa quý khách dùng điểm sáng tại Nhà hàng. Xe và HDV sẽ đưa quý khách đến kdl Dốc Lết. nơi có những cồn cát trắng tinh chạy dài, cao hàng chục mét phía trên hàng dương, ngăn cách đất liền với biển. tại đây, Quý khách tự do tắm biển, tham gia các trò chơi trên biển: môtô nước, dù lượn, trượt nước, ván buồm...hay thưởng thức hải sản tươi: tôm, ghẹ, cua biển, ốc nhảy, tôm tích biển, ốc gai, sò lông biển, sò dương.. (chi phí tự túc).
Trưa: quý khách về lại thành phố, dùng bữa trưa, nhận phòng khách sạn và nghỉ ngơi. Sau bữa tối, quý khách tự do khám phá phố biển Nha Trang. Nghỉ đêm tại Nha Trang	

Ngày 02:NHA TRANG - VINPEARLAND (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Quý khách dùng điểm tâm sáng, khởi hành đi thăm quan chùa Long Sơn, Tháp Bà Ponagar, Hòn Chồng….quý khách dùng cơm trưa và nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn.
14h Đưa quý khách tham quan Công viên vui chơi giải trí Vinpearl Land. Công viên tọa lạc trên Hòn Tre xinh đẹp giữa biển khơi với bãi biển trong xanh quanh năm tươi tắn.
Tham quan khu phố mua sắm tại Vinpearlland, Quý khách sẽ có cơ hội chiêm ngưỡng và làm chủ những sản phẩm thủ công mỹ nghệ tinh xảo, đồ trang sức có thiết kế độc đáo, các mặt hàng thời trang… Quý khách tự do tham gia các trò chơi hiện đại nhất Việt Nam được nhập từ Châu Âu và Bắc Mỹ. Các trò chơi cảm giác mạnh như đu quay (quay tròn trong không gian ở cả ba chiều: mạo hiểm nhưng vô cùng hưng phấn), đu quay dây văng (xoay tròn và thay đổi độ cao trong suốt vòng quay)…Và còn rất nhiều trò chơi khác như xe điện đụng, cưỡi bò tót, đu quay thú nhún…Phòng chiếu phim 4D sẽ mang đến cho Quý khách những rung cảm thực sự như chính bạn đang là nhân vật trong bộ phim vậy. Quý khách dùng cơm tối tại Vinpearland, xem chương trình nhạc nước hoành tráng, hiện đại. 20h30 Đưa quý khách về đất liền bằng phương tiện cáp treo. Quý khách nghỉ đêm tại Nha trang.	

Ngày 03:NHA TRANG - TẮM BÙN ( Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Sáng: Sau khi ăn sáng, quý khách tự do nghỉ ngơi, dạo phố biển Nha Trang.
Trưa: trả phòng, ăn trưa, xe đưa quý khách đến trung tâm suối khoáng nóng tháp bà, với dịch vụ “Ôn tuyền thủy liệu pháp” ngâm nước khoáng nóng, tắm bùn khoáng thư giãn tắm bùn và tắm khoáng nóng tại suối khoáng nóng Tháp Bà phục hồi sức khỏe và thử cảm giác tuyệt vời với “ôn tuyền thủy trị liệu pháp” và tắm dưới thác nước nhân tạo có tác dụng chữa những bệnh về đau khớp, thần kinh tọa, đau gân cơ, căng thẳng thần kinh, nhức đầu kinh niên …Liệu pháp tắm bùn và độ nóng 40oC của nước cùng với các khoáng chất giúp phục hồi các tế bào và xoa dịu stress đồng thời tạo cảm giác mát mẻ sau khi ngâm nước khoáng nóng. Quý khách ghé chợ đầm mua đặc sản Nha Trang
17h00: quý khách dùng đặc sản nem nướng Ninh Hòa. Tiễn đoàn. Kết thúc chương trình. Chia tay hẹn gặp lại.	
Chú ý	Điểm tham quan có thể sắp xếp lại cho phù hợp mà vẫn bảo đảm đầy đủ nội dung của từng chương trình	

Bao gồm:
- Ăn theo chương trình (3 bữa phụ và 6 bữa chính trong đó có 1 bữa đặc sản Nem Ninh Hòa, 1bữa ăn tại Vinpearland)
- Xe đưa đón theo chương trình.
- khách sạn tiêu chuẩn (2- 4 khách/phòng).
- Vé tham quan theo chương trình.
- Vé cáp treo + tất cả các trò chơi tại Vinpearland
- Hướng dẫn viên giàu kinh nghiệm, nhiệt tình.
Quà tặng: 
+ Nước khoáng 2 chai 500ml / ngày + Khăn lạnh
+ Nón du lịch
+ Bảo hiểm quốc tế AIG
Không bao gồm: 
- Thuế VAT, các trò chơi ngoài chương trình, Chi phí cá nhân ngoài chương trình.
- Vé tàu/ máy bay khứ hồi
Thông tin hướng dẫn:  
* Giá vé trẻ em: 
- Trẻ em dưới 5 tuổi: cha mẹ tự lo cho bé
- Trẻ em từ 5 - 11 tuổi: tính 50% giá vé người lớn.
- Trẻ em trên 12 tuổi: mua vé người lớn.

Quý vị có thể liên hệ trực tiếp tại công ty:
CÔNG TY DU LỊCH Á CHÂU - ASIATOURIST
Trụ Sở Chính: 12 B Lãn Ông, Tp.Nha Trang, Việt Nam
Điện thoại: +84.58.3561616 - 3561617 ||| Fax: +84.58.3561618
E-mail: sales@asiatourist.com.vn - info@asiatourist.com.vn
Website: www.asiatourist.com.vn

----------


## daudau181

Cung cấp vé máy bay giá rẻ , liên hệ phòng vé máy bay Phú Thịnh: 08 38457409 - 0938515606( Ms Diễm)

----------

